# Winter camping in the storm...



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Out winter camping in this storm right now  hot tents toasty warm. Tjack Survival(YouTube) is here too.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Red hot stove


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Very nice, is it the same tent from your last videos? I bet that stove is awfully nice to have to keep warm.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

What stove are you using?


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

gdog said:


> What stove are you using?


We were in a seek outside 8 man tipi with a seek outside titanium stove. It was fairly cozy when it was roaring


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> Very nice, is it the same tent from your last videos? I bet that stove is awfully nice to have to keep warm.


The go lite tent stayed home. It was really nice in the 8 man seek outside tipi with the stove roaring


----------

